# AVG Grisoft, s.r.o. Can Not remove



## lippi123 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi I got a new program the System Mechanic Professional(SMP), which has stablize my computer.* I am using Windows XP.* My issue is that the antivirus from the SMP program can not be loaded due to the GRISOFT, AVG program being in my computer. I have uninstalled and found most of the files that are related to this program.* However, I can not delete two portions of the AVE, GRISOFT program, it states that it is in use or is protected.* My question is this; How do I get rid of the two components of the GRISOFT, s.r.o., AVGFree program from my computer? Thank you for your time with this issue. lippi


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Download and run the AVG Removal Tool: http://www.avg.com/download-tools


----------

